# Talking to a door?!



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

Ever try talking reason into someone and you just feel like you're talking to a freaking door?! I have no one else to vent to its so early but sheesh! This is my best friend who I'm trying to help mature and give her advice that she asks for but then she just REFUSES to listen. Ugh!!! This happens every single time and every time I say I'm done giving her advice because she just throws it on the ground and walks all over it. But some how I get suckered into it every time!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

She is starting to see sense! THIS IS A FIRST!!


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

Well sometimes you have to let people you love fall on their fce


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

